
Maxima Computer Algebra System - favbot
http://maxima.sourceforge.net/
======
papaf
Maxima is really cool but, because its so powerful, its sometimes difficult to
work out how to do things. If your needs are more modest, I highly recommend
Mathomatic:

<http://www.mathomatic.org/math/>

